# Parmesan Tortilla Crisps Recipe



## Constance (Jul 27, 2005)

I saw this on air the other day, and thought it looked like a tasty snack.

Parmesan Tortilla Crisps
Recipe courtesy Giada De Laurentiis

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
12 (6-inch) corn tortillas
1 cup freshly shredded Parmesan
1/4 teaspoon salt

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.
Line 2 heavy large baking sheets with aluminum foil. Whisk the oil, oregano, and pepper in a small saucepan over medium heat just until warm. Set aside for 15 minutes. Brush the oil mixture over both sides of the tortillas. Stack the tortillas and cut them into 1/2 to 3/4-inch wide strips. Arrange the strips in a single layer over the baking sheets. Sprinkle the cheese and salt over the strips. Bake until the strips are golden brown and crisp, about 12 minutes.

Do-Ahead Tip: The tortilla strips can be made up to 2 days ahead. Store in airtight containers and keep at room temperature.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 27, 2005)

I've made something similar with pitas before but will have to do this with tortillas.  It sounds great!


----------

